

Statistics of Deadly Quarrels (2002) - nkurz
http://www.americanscientist.org/issues/id.3269,y.0,no.,content.true,page.1,css.print/issue.aspx

======
kyberias
That font is way too small.

~~~
ars
Try the non-print version:
[http://www.americanscientist.org/issues/pub/statistics-of-
de...](http://www.americanscientist.org/issues/pub/statistics-of-deadly-
quarrels)

It has a font adjustment link (although still pretty small).

------
dang
This was discussed recently at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8114020](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8114020).
Is this article distinct enough not to bury as a dupe?

~~~
nkurz
Well, I think it's distinct, but I guess I'm biased. I was reminded of
Richardson from the Nautilus link you reference, but I thought this article
was a little more accessible. I got interested in Richardson from a chapter of
Nate Silver's book "The Signal and the Noise", although it's focussed more on
his attempts at predicting weather. Adaptation by Silver here:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/09/magazine/the-weatherman-
is...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/09/magazine/the-weatherman-is-not-a-
moron.html?pagewanted=all)

I also considered this shorter summary:
[http://world.std.com/~jlr/comment/statistics.htm](http://world.std.com/~jlr/comment/statistics.htm)

The Wikipedia article on Richarson:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lewis_Fry_Richardson](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lewis_Fry_Richardson)

This 1957 scholarly piece:
[http://deepblue.lib.umich.edu/bitstream/handle/2027.42/67679...](http://deepblue.lib.umich.edu/bitstream/handle/2027.42/67679/10.1?sequence=2)

And this full UC Press book:
[http://www.ucpress.edu/op.php?isbn=9780520038295](http://www.ucpress.edu/op.php?isbn=9780520038295)

I only found them now, but a couple chapters by Richardson himself are also
online:

Statistics of Deadly Quarrels:
[http://www.unz.org/Pub/NewmanJames-1957v02-01254?View=PDF](http://www.unz.org/Pub/NewmanJames-1957v02-01254?View=PDF)

Mathematics of War and Foreign Politics:
[http://www.unz.org/Pub/NewmanJames-1957v02-01240?View=PDF](http://www.unz.org/Pub/NewmanJames-1957v02-01240?View=PDF)

Out of those, I thought the link I submitted was most appropriate. But no
problem is you want to bury it and keep the discussion focussed on the
Nautilus article.

